# Charging Saga of Sept 2019 COMPLETED



## SparkySA (13/9/19)

Hey guys I am flat broke and I am running out of ways to charge my batteries, if someone has a spare or an unwanted one in the west rand area I would gladly pick it up


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

@SparkySA I have a Nitecore 2-bay, but I'm in Cape Town. Let's see if someone in your area replies. If not, I'll courier it to you at my cost.

EDIT: Just in case I miss the replies, PM me if you need mine. It's in perfect working condition although I've been using it for 2 years. I've just replaced it with a 4-bay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/19)

@SparkySA if you are flat broke then I have a small gift for you. Send me a PM with your Full names, Address, postal code, and cell number and I will courier you a parcel including a sealed brand new Smok V2 Species Kit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 20


----------



## SparkySA (13/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @SparkySA I have a Nitecore 2-bay, but I'm in Cape Town. Let's see if someone in your area replies. If not, I'll courier it to you at my cost.
> 
> EDIT: Just in case I miss the replies, PM me if you need mine. It's in perfect working condition although I've been using it for 2 years. I've just replaced it with a 4-bay.


Thank you very much for your kind offer I do not want to put you out at all. Rob is..... well Rob I didn't expect that from him at all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (13/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @SparkySA if you are flat broke then I have a small gift for you. Send me a PM with your Full names, Address, postal code, and cell number and I will courier you a parcel including a sealed brand new Smok V2 Species Kit!
> View attachment 177666


I dunno what to say I am speechless.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (13/9/19)

I dunno what to say guys.... I am so humbled

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/9/19)

Geez uncle you are truly a legend. Bless you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/19)

Uncle @Rob Fisher saves ANOTHER vaper in need. You sir are a LEGEND

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/19)

Amazing offers by @Hooked and skipper @Rob Fisher 
This community is very special indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @SparkySA if you are flat broke then I have a small gift for you. Send me a PM with your Full names, Address, postal code, and cell number and I will courier you a parcel including a sealed brand new Smok V2 Species Kit!
> View attachment 177666



Ahhh so kind @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/19)

@Sparky PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/19)

lol just realised that @Sparky probably meant "charge my batteries" metaphorically, but I took it literally  I'm not quite with it right now. Last night, at about 8pm, I discovered that it was Friday. I'd gone through the whole day thinking it was Saturday!

Doesn't matter, charger will be on its way to you @Sparky as soon as you send me delivery details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

I would like to thank @Hooked and oom @Rob Fisher from the bottom of my heart I am so blessed right now, I had a tough time this last week and I don't feel like I deserve this, you 2 are special in so many ways and may your lives be filled with abundance and joy, I will love and care for these blessings like you have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Woow that was deep even for me.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (15/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I would like to thank @Hooked and oom @Rob Fisher from the bottom of my heart I am so blessed right now, I had a tough time this last week and I don't feel like I deserve this, you 2 are special in so many ways and may your lives be filled with abundance and joy, I will love and care for these blessings like you have.



Thank you @SparkySA - just pass on the kindness, in one way or another, to someone else one day when you can., Keep the wheel of kindness turning ...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/9/19)

And that people is why eciggsa is such an amazing place with huge harted fellow vapers. 
Awesome gesture @Rob Fisher and @Hooked

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (15/9/19)

@Hooked has a winner phrase that sums it all up beautifully

*Keep the wheel of kindness turning*

Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

Firstly oom @Rob Fisher the awesome package arrived and I was so excited then I opened it up and started tearing up, Oom moes rerig nie, jeeze Rob I'm a tough guy but after today my reputation might be out the window

Thank you.... Thank you...... Thank you it's all I can say

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

I tried the lone wolf juice I must say any sinuses I had is gone and Im as open as a pipe right now  with a frosty sphincter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (19/9/19)

Just a super thank you to the sweetest vaper of them all @Hooked I am charging like a pro couldn't wait to get all this empty batteries charging

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (19/9/19)

and this guys is why she is awesome look at these amazing Flavs, thank you @Hooked 

It means the world to me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (19/9/19)

To end this tear jerking, emotional saga and the biggest kindest of hearts we have in @Rob Fisher and @Hooked I will love these gifts till they end up on my graveyard thread

Thank you...... Thank you..... Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (19/9/19)

Just a final update

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (19/9/19)

Happy Vapes @SparkySA


----------



## Silver (19/9/19)

Thanks for sharing that with us @SparkySA 
Enjoy!


----------

